# Chụp ảnh khỏa thân, siêu mẫu Tạ Ngọc Linh bị nhiếp ảnh gia hiếp dâm



## Xinh (20 Tháng tám 2012)

Siêu mẫu Tạ Ngọc Linh đã không ngần ngại khi tung những bức ảnh mà cô bị nhiếp ảnh gia lạm dụng và có ý định hiếp dâm cô khi đang chụp ảnh khỏa thân. Hành động này của siêu mẫu trẻ này đã khiến cộng đồng mạng thực sự sốc nặng.

 Nhiếp ảnh gia mà cô siêu mẫu họ Hạ khẳng định là một người nổi tiếng,  và cô đã đồng ý nhận lời chụp ảnh khỏa thân của ông ta. Tuy nhiên, khi  đang thực hiện công việc, ông ta thường xuyên chửi mắng, dùng tay sờ nắn  những vùng nhạy cảm để… chỉnh sửa tư thế tạo dáng. Sự việc thực sự quá  đà khi anh ta đè lên người cô, ném tiền vào mặt như một gái điếm. Nếu  không có một nhân viên trong đoàn làm chụp hình cản trở thì không biết  sự việc sẽ đi đến đâu
 Cô còn bày tỏ rất bức xúc trước những hành động thú tính của người đàn ông này. Một số hình ảnh được Tạ Linh Ngọc đăng tải:



 

​ 

 


​ 






 Có thể nói đây là một trong những hành động thiếu văn hóa của một  nhiếp ảnh gia khi anh ta coi siêu mẫu như một gái gọi không hơn không  kém. Phải chăng văn hóa ở Trung Quốc đang chỉ là một cái bóng mờ so với  các nước Phương Tây:


----------

